# HP gains from milling head



## deathrattle87 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello all. I am posting for a buddy of mine who recently came across a 91 stanza with the 2.4 in it for his sons 4 banger dirt track car. We were wondering what HP gains you would see from a slight head mill with a port and polish maybe. Just need a little extra power. Would it even be worth it? would running a thinner head gasket do the same thing but hundreds cheaper? Thanks alot!


----------

